
Heidegger’s hut and Wittgenstein House (2013) - pepys
https://www.ft.com/content/9db1fbc4-1bc2-11e3-94a3-00144feab7de
======
klenwell
In a similar vein, Jung built his own dwelling:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollingen_Tower](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bollingen_Tower)

I just discovered this yesterday as I was reading Murakami's 1Q84.

~~~
eternalban
I can not think of anything more dissimilar than W designing a house for a
family member and Carl Jung exploring his unconscious in Bollingen. W's entire
life reads like a flight from the Self seeking shelter in reason, unlike
Jung's rather heroic deep dive into the same.

